# Strikeforce on Bravo!!!!!



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

I just checked the tv listings and Strikeforce Miami will be shown on Sunday the 31st of January(the day after it airs live) on Bravo in the UK and Ireland.

I'm delighted the card is awesome Diaz v Zaromskis is gonna be a huge fight, Lawler v Manhoef is gonna be sweet too.

Hopefully they get the ratings and show every SF card from now on!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

mickkelly12 said:


> I just checked the tv listings and Strikeforce Miami will be shown on Sunday the 31st of January(the day after it airs live) on Bravo in the UK and Ireland.
> 
> I'm delighted the card is awesome Diaz v Zaromskis is gonna be a huge fight, Lawler v Manhoef is gonna be sweet too.
> 
> *Hopefully they get the ratings and show every SF card from now on!*



Agreed! Glad to see some support from across the pond. :thumbsup:


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

They didnt show the last card but did show lawler v shields so hopefully they'll get enough ratings this time


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweet!

Fedor vs. Rogers was on Bravo but Le vs. Smith wasn't. Maybe Bravo only show the bigger events on tape delay, it would be great for them to have a deal in place where they show every event.

Now we just need the WEC to get a UK TV deal. Watching Jose Aldo on the internet the next day just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Its about time! Now we just need another UFC and a WEC event in Dublin, huh Mick?


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

It looks as though they will only be showing the CBS events on Bravo. The Showtime events probably cost too much. I hope the picture quality isn't as rubbish as last time on Bravo. It looked like a youtube stream.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

abs83uk said:


> It looks as though they will only be showing the CBS events on Bravo. The Showtime events probably cost too much. I hope the picture quality isn't as rubbish as last time on Bravo. It looked like a youtube stream.


Yeah, that sucked. I'd also prefer the commentators that they hear in the US. I don't know who we got to listen to but they weren't as good.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Commentators*

British aren't good commentators?


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nefilim777 said:


> Its about time! Now we just need another UFC and a WEC event in Dublin, huh Mick?


True id settle for some WEC on tv the internet just doesnt cut it.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> British aren't good commentators?


They weren't British, they were American but not the same guys that you heard in the States...


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

They also edited out the post fight interviews. Bravo are stupid.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Editing*

Yeah at least when HDNet shows the Japanese shows they don't edit out footage!


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

So I get to watch 'Queer Eye' followed by Jake Shields humping some half-naked, sweaty dude for 30 minutes.... I'm in!

Oh... UK Bravo, not limp-wristed US Bravo, nvm.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Awkward*

Ok, I don't think Bravo UK has that kind of s***!


----------

